# Poulan chain saw wont start



## geobrug (May 21, 2005)

My chain saw wont start. I cleaned it all up and put new gas in it. Here's what happens; When I try to start it, it wont run and as i keep trying to start it, I notice gas spitting out of the exhaust. How can I fix the problem? thanks, george


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First, it sounds like you have the engine flooded if fuel is seaping out of the exhaust. Pull the plug and see if it is wet. We dry them out buy blowing air into the plug hole while turning over the engine.


----------

